# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  Ridge and barge capping finishing detail

## Capelli84

Looking for some advice on how to finish ridge capping at a gable end. Specifically: 
- should the barge capping go under the ridge capping?
- Should the ridge capping (roll top style) be folded down the end and secured to the barge board (over or under the barge capping). Or should it be cut flush with the barge capping, or cut on a diagonal?
- What is the best way to finish the rounded top of the ridge capping? I don't really want it to look as shabby as the pic below:

----------


## RodEye

> Looking for some advice on how to finish ridge capping at a gable end. Specifically: 
> - should the barge capping go under the ridge capping?
> - Should the ridge capping (roll top style) be folded down the end and secured to the barge board (over or under the barge capping). Or should it be cut flush with the barge capping, or cut on a diagonal?
> - What is the best way to finish the rounded top of the ridge capping? I don't really want it to look as shabby as the pic below:

   -should the barge capping go under the ridge capping? Yes
-should the ridge capping be folded down and secured to the barge board? No
-should it be cut flush with the barge capping, or cut on a diagonal? Entirely up to you, depending on what look your after. 
-believe it or not as per pic is common practice, although that isn't a class example.
You could leave a tab at the top, allow enough overhang to fold the metal down, then scribe and cut for a flatter appearance/ or cut a piece as an end cap. 
Alternatively, so long as the end is water tight, you could get a little decorative and fit a finial. A little imagination can go a long way. The rest of it is up to you.

----------


## r3nov8or

Agree with RodEye 
Also
"-should it be cut flush with the barge capping, or cut on a diagonal?"
On the 'flats' mine is cut back on a slight angle so only the barge fold is visible from the ground 
My ridge capping end finish has more cuts and folds than the pic, but is similar

----------


## NZC

Cut an off cut into a rain drop shape to match the curve at the top and rivet it on with the point hanging down.

----------


## Capelli84

Thanks all.  
Yeah i think it is a good idea to cut the ridge capping on a slight angle so the ends are less visible from the ground.  
And i think i will go with the 'rain drop' end cap using an off-cut. I read somewhere about bending 'flutes' onto the end cap that fit inside the ridge capping to give more contact with the open end of the ridge cap (some thing for the silicon to bond the two pieces together). Not sure what i would rivet it onto though...the barge?  
Thanks for your advice, much appreciated.

----------


## r3nov8or

Just remember, only you will ever look at it  :Smilie:

----------


## Capelli84

I know! And if it looks bad i am guaranteed to look at it every time I walk past it :Smilie:

----------

